# Update on Oracle progression through life......



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just had a requested visit from 'Josh' at Coffee Classics.

The Machine is now two years old & a slight problem had arisen with temp control.

Inspection indicated that the cause appeared to be condensation developing from worn loose 'O' rings in the pipework. Has to be said my Oracle has been well used, probably more than most, over the 2 years

Here is a rare view of the 'innards' of an Oracle









Super, fast service from 'Coffee Classics' with Josh diagnosing the problem immediately.

Half an hour's work & am now up & running again as good as new.

Great reassurance for the non engineers amongst us.


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

The same with the two years old sage db I had. O-rings on service boiler piping needed to be replaced.

Looks like this is what needs to be done every two years.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Interesting - good reason for removing lid and taking a look inside periodically. Something Sage as a consumer goods producer are unlikely to make that easy to do. I have seen mention of this problem on the web but have the impression it usually takes longer than this.








Maybe Sage will add a service kit to their web pages. It seems they use a host of different sizes of metric O rings and from the piping comment here that can fatigue over time as well.

John

-


----------

